# **** ZENITHS 13 OR 14/7 REV*****



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES THE 13/7 A LIL MENBERS,ONE SET GOLD RING THE OTHER CROME RING JUST PICKED UP....SUPER NICE,,,THESE ARE ZENITH .........ALL REAL ZENITH COMES IN REAL BOXIES...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NOTICE THE CROME RING IN THE HUB.......THESE KOFFS SHOWING ARE A OPTION... THESE RIMMS WHERE THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE( SAME PRICE) WE OFFER LOCKIN TYPE AT THE SAME COST


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

How long are you going to have them for this price?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdowndirty5975_@Nov 12 2005, 12:47 PM~4192345
> *How long are you going to have them for this price?
> *


YOU NEVER KNOW......THESE ARE STAINLESS SPOKES...THE BEST MONEY CAN BUY................LOOK THE RIMMS IS USA MADE,CROME PLATED


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

That ring in the hub looks nice


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

AMERICAN MADE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER NICE SHIT....UNLIKE THE OTHER RIMMS I SELL ...IM OFFERING COLOR SPOKES ALSO


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DAMN. I might get a set off you. How much shipped to 95605. Locking K/O and gold ring on hub. 13X7. How many spokes are those Keith?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

THESE WHEELS ARE NOTHING BUT THE *BEST*, BOTTOM LINE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WOULDNT MIND SPENDING OUT FOR THEM, ZENITH THE SHIT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 12 2005, 01:15 PM~4192411
> *DAMN.  I might get a set off you.  How much shipped to 95605.  Locking K/O and gold ring on hub.  13X7.  How many spokes are those Keith?
> *


96 SPOKES......1240 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 12 2005, 01:16 PM~4192415
> *THESE WHEELS ARE NOTHING BUT THE BEST, BOTTOM LINE.
> *


POST UP JASON YOUR WHEELS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Im still looking for the 72 spoke crosslaced 2nd series OLD SKOOL Zeniths that my dumb ass (yes I said it) traded about a year ago, you got a PM Keith


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 12 2005, 01:37 PM~4192468
> *Im still looking for the 72 spoke crosslaced 2nd series OLD SKOOL Zeniths that my dumb ass (yes I said it) traded about a year ago, you got a PM Keith
> *


POST UP A PHOTO


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 12 2005, 12:41 PM~4192490
> *POST UP A PHOTO
> *



Here ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

More:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 12 2005, 03:23 PM~4192438
> *POST UP JASON YOUR WHEELS
> *


I GOT STAINLESS NIPPLES TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WHY GOLD KOFFS ???STAINLESS NIPPLES TOO.....SO YOU HAVE PUT THESE ON ANYTHING YET


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 12 2005, 04:38 PM~4192678
> *WHY GOLD KOFFS ???STAINLESS NIPPLES TOO.....SO YOU HAVE PUT THESE ON ANYTHING YET
> *



THE KNOCK OFFS ARE CHROME. THE SETTINGS ON THE CAMERA WERE MESSED UP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had a set of the locking zeniths a couple years ago. and the chrome quality its 10 times better than any wire wheel ive owned


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 07:44 PM~4193650
> *i had a set of the locking zeniths a couple years ago. and the chrome quality its 10 times better than any wire wheel ive owned
> *



I've put them side by side with new Daytons, I wasnt impressed by the Daytons.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

what about the cross lace white and gold 14x7.hook me up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Got a set from Keith this weekend. The pictures dont do them justice, do yourself a favor and get a set of Zeniths instead of chinas. If you dont have the money now, save. You'll thank yourself later. Thanks Keith..........


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

How much for 14x7's with the gold ring shipped to 33565 plant city florida?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Nov 14 2005, 05:55 PM~4205499
> *How much for 14x7's with the gold ring shipped to 33565 plant city florida?
> *


1350 shippped the ring will also be gold around the koffs


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Nov 13 2005, 11:55 PM~4200827
> *what about the cross lace white and gold 14x7.hook me up!! :thumbsup:
> *


??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Nov 15 2005, 12:22 AM~4207690
> *??
> *


so you want white spokes,,,rigth with what gold?? if you just want cross lace white spokes with gold nippples gold ring on the hub koff your lookin at about 1675 plus shippin


----------



## CentralCaliCutti (Nov 15, 2005)

Shipped to 93257 13/7 rev 96 spoke......going on an 82 cutlass.....this come with hammer, adaptor, eagles? Non locking, all chrome


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

1175.00


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Nov 13 2005, 11:55 PM~4200827
> *what about the cross lace white and gold 14x7.hook me up!! :thumbsup:
> *


LOOK


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 15 2005, 11:53 PM~4214233
> *LOOK
> *



wish i had money to get them know...alwayz wanted a set.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 16 2005, 05:27 AM~4215569
> *wish i had money to get them know...alwayz wanted a set.
> *


me to i just want to put a set in my closet just to have


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 15 2005, 09:35 PM~4214120
> *1175.00
> *


not the ones.they were in another pic?cross lace


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2005, 12:35 AM~4222071
> *me to  i just want to put a set in my closet  just to have
> *


thats as far as they will get if i had a set..i got nothing finish worth putting on


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 17 2005, 06:50 PM~4227912
> *thats as far as they will get if i had a set..i got nothing finish worth putting on
> *


one day


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

KENNY THEY ARE IN STOCK I CAN SHIP THESE IN THE MORNING YOULL HAVE THEM MONDAY!!! THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

REMENBER REAL ZENITH COME IN ZENITH BOXIES


----------



## blvdgangsta (Nov 23, 2005)

all chrome basic k.o,black eagles shipped to texas????? :0 ???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdgangsta_@Nov 23 2005, 01:08 PM~4264030
> *all chrome basic k.o,black eagles shipped to texas????? :0 ???
> *


1180.00


----------



## blvdgangsta (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 23 2005, 01:10 PM~4264045
> *1180.00
> *


 :biggrin: sweet!!!!! let me just unload my caca rims first!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdgangsta_@Nov 23 2005, 01:12 PM~4264065
> *:biggrin: sweet!!!!! let me just unload my caca rims first!!!
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THE BEST ON THE STREETS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

72 SPOKES


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 28 2005, 11:22 PM~4296350
> *72 SPOKES
> *


SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDD TO AZ.......DAMM I WANT A SET JUST TO HAVE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 12 2005, 03:16 PM~4192415
> *THESE DAYTON WHEELS ARE NOTHING BUT THE BEST, BOTTOM LINE.
> *


That's right...Zenith is alright.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2005, 08:58 PM~4318075
> *That's right...Zenith is alright.
> *


DAYTONS VS ZENITH.....................ZENITH BY FAR ASK ANYONE WHO OWNED BOTH....THEY TELL YOU.....LOOK FOR THE ZENITH BOOTH ON TOUR THIS YEAR :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 1 2005, 11:14 PM~4318178
> *DAYTONS  VS ZENITH.....................ZENITH  BY FAR  ASK ANYONE  WHO OWNED BOTH....THEY TELL  YOU.....LOOK FOR THE ZENITH BOOTH ON TOUR THIS YEAR :0
> *


IF YOU WERE SELLING DAYTON YOU WOULD BE SPEAKING MORE POSITIVELY.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2005, 08:39 AM~4320502
> *IF YOU WERE SELLING DAYTON YOU WOULD BE SPEAKING MORE POSITIVELY.
> *


ive sold daytons for like 12 years...about 3 sets a year....im not inpress in their new line ,just like the blvd line i told them at sema 2001 it was junk!!! and there was going to be major promblens......and what happin
:burn: them selfs .......daytons are or sould i say where top on the line, for along time ive onwed 4 sets myself.....but with the new stainless spokes and nipples that are on the zenith line, and the usa outter(rimms) you just can compare......I guess youd have to see 1st hand......daytons wires are great just not the greatest anymore!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

zeniths are the best :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 WE GOT THOSE ZENITHS LOOK OUT FOR THE HATS COMIN IN 2 WEEKS!!! AND THE 6 DIFF PEOPLE WHO BOUGHT ZENITHS FROM ME WITH GET ONE FREE!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

how do the locks work?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Dec 5 2005, 03:24 AM~4338329
> *how do the locks work?
> *


ill be takin some photos real soon here


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 12 2005, 01:21 PM~4192433
> *96 SPOKES......HAV OF A DEAL SHIPPPED
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

KEITH I GOT A HOMEBOY THAT WANTS SOME 14/7 96 SPOKES FROM YOU , BUT HE WANTS TO KNOW IF HE CAN GET A 2 WAY SPINNER WITH THE WHITE EAGLE LOGO INSIDE OF THEM , KIND OF LIKE THE ONE HOMEBOY POSTED UP EARLIER IN THIS THREAD BUT A 2 WAY INSTEAD OF A 3 WAY ?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 12 2005, 02:34 PM~4192662
> *I GOT STAINLESS NIPPLES TOO.  :biggrin:
> *


^ LIKE THE WHITE ONE ON THIS PICTURE .


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 6 2005, 12:00 AM~4345552
> *^  LIKE THE WHITE ONE ON THIS PICTURE .
> *


those are so rare....the bi cent...ones...im sorry i dont know where to get them anymore.....yes he can get the 2 way str8.....but ill look deeep into my box of goodies


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ANOTH SET SOLD


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

post that wheel in your avitar kieth?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Dec 7 2005, 07:32 AM~4354190
> *post that wheel in your avitar kieth?
> *




forget it found them in another post and gawd dam!!! whats something like that go for?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ANOTHER SET OFF TO THE BAY AREA....13/7 72 SPOKES ALL CROME


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

Now how would these sit in the back of a 80's caddy as in would they clear like a set of daytons?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 9 2005, 03:43 PM~4373898
> *Now how would these sit in the back of a 80's caddy as in would they clear like a set of daytons?
> *


no they wont clear...dayton is the only rim that has that offset


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 9 2005, 04:56 PM~4374001
> *no they wont clear...dayton is the only rim that has that offset
> *


im going to try and get it to work...since we at zenith drill are own hubs...the off set can be diff


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

these are hott


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

how much 13/7 with tires. im in cali.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 12 2005, 10:36 PM~4393319
> *how much 13/7 with tires. im in cali.
> *


HOW MANY SPOKES???CALL ME 909-6099813 IF YOUR REALLY READY......MY GOLD IS TO SELL 10 SETS THIS MONTH AND IM HALF WAYS THERE


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Dec 7 2005, 09:35 AM~4354199
> *forget it found them in another post and gawd dam!!! whats something like that go for?
> *


HOW MUCH R THOSE? :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keith do u have like a payment plan? like 500 down and then pay in payments?  i might be able to..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 08:40 PM~4400607
> *keith do u have like a payment plan? like 500 down and then pay in payments?  i might be able to..
> *


like a lay way.cause i cant give you the rimms until they are payed in full..i mean like i belive we can do something like that layway.....to lock in the price ..but it may change the shippin abit but your in cali...so its not that much.....


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

HOW MUCH ARE 4 14X7S AND ONE 14X6 OF THESE SHIPPED TO 34946 :0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Dec 15 2005, 01:27 AM~4409383
> *
> *


LIKE 600-750 PER WHEEL IT JUST DEPEND ON WHO DOES THE ENGRAVING


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## loced_out_killa (Feb 21, 2005)

how much for a set of 13x7 72 spoked with non locking ko shipped to 73119


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loced_out_killa_@Dec 15 2005, 10:36 AM~4410793
> *how much for a set of 13x7 72 spoked with non locking ko shipped to 73119
> *


YTOU GOT A PM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

another set sold to fl.......


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2005, 01:23 AM~4393219
> *these are hott
> *


how much for the set of rims in post 67 in a 14 x 7 rev for a 85 regalshipped to 40121?
thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Dec 18 2005, 09:45 PM~4433707
> *how much for the set of rims in post 67 in a 14 x 7 rev for a 85 regalshipped to 40121?
> thanks
> *


ill pm you


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

kool thanks


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

how do you attach the ring on the knockoffs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

glue


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

will zenith 14 x 7's rub on a big body?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Dec 23 2005, 02:54 AM~4465090
> *will zenith 14 x 7's rub on a big body?
> *


HUMMMTHEY SAYY ...I GOT SOME 14/7 R DAYTONS FOR 650


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 23 2005, 03:18 AM~4465129
> *HUMMMTHEY  SAYY  ...I GOT  SOME  14/7 R  DAYTONS  FOR  650
> *


got a picture of the daytons?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Dec 23 2005, 03:20 AM~4465132
> *got a picture of the daytons?
> *


TOMARROW...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

well it looks like there no one else had a great run with zenith in 6 weeks 9 sets....thank you lil menbers


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

How much for 13x7 rev. red emblems, with tires shipped 30401? Was lookin at some Daytons, but might go Zenith.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Dec 28 2005, 05:13 PM~4502045
> *How much for 13x7 rev. red emblems, with tires shipped 30401? Was lookin at some Daytons, but might go Zenith.
> *


well i dont sell tires .........ill pm you a price


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

how much for 4 13/7 reversed chrome with stainless spokes and nipples shipped to 82301


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 28 2005, 08:38 PM~4503275
> *how much for 4  13/7 reversed chrome with stainless spokes and nipples shipped to 82301
> *


ILL PM YOU


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Dec 28 2005, 05:13 PM~4502045
> *How much for 13x7 rev. red emblems, with tires shipped 30401? Was lookin at some Daytons, but might go Zenith.
> *


thats a good choice ZENITHS


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

im still getting my set just not yet, but real soon :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

can these rims be ordered in any configuration? I like the way these look but can you get them with the back spokes gold with those nipples chrome and the hub gold along with the beauty ring gold too?


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

can these rims be ordered in any configuration? I like the way these look but can you get them with the back spokes gold with those nipples chrome and the hub gold along with the beauty ring gold too? and how much would they be


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Jan 2 2006, 07:06 PM~4536288
> *can these rims be ordered in any configuration?  I like the way these look but can you get them with the back spokes gold with those nipples chrome and the hub gold along with the beauty ring gold too?
> *


we can do them any way you wish...... that would be (&(&()&^ more ...ill pm you the price


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 2 2006, 10:10 PM~4536315
> *we  can  do  them  any  way  you  wish......  that would  be (&(&()&^  more  ...ill pm  you the  price
> *


that price is still really good bro thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OK THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

how many diff styles are offered in 13 full reverse ??

72 crossed or straight laced ?
and
96 crossed or straight ?

i also noticed the spinners are different, some locking and some not, are both available? or are the locks an older set up ? and lastly, are the hubs the same on all the 13x7s.?

thanks keith.

j.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 12 2005, 01:46 PM~4192344
> *:0
> *


can you get me these i need set of 5


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 8 2006, 04:32 PM~4574264
> *can you get me these i need set of  5
> *


sorry we dont sell the parts alone,not yet at least,,,,do you have zenith


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 8 2006, 01:56 PM~4573540
> *how many diff styles are offered in 13 full reverse ??
> 
> 72 crossed or straight laced ?******** BOTH
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 8 2006, 09:15 PM~4575706
> *sorry  we  dont  sell the  parts  alone,not yet at  least,,,,do  you have  zenith
> *


no i dont but my knock offs keep getting loose thats why i want the real zenith knock offs


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 8 2006, 10:44 PM~4576625
> *no i dont but my knock offs keep getting loose thats why i want the real zenith knock offs
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOUR HUBS ARE GETTING WEEK?? IT DOES HAPPIN , I HAVE SOME REAL ZENITH KOFFS , BUT NO STAMPS....I CAN DO A SET OF 5 FOR 400 THATS NEW .....LA HARBRA CROME PLATING 3TRIPLE CROME....WILL TAKE 10 DAYS TO DO . IF YOU HAVE A CROME PLATER...YOU CAN SAVE I WANT 45 EACH....OK KEITH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 9 2006, 12:03 AM~4576731
> *SOUNDS  LIKE  YOUR  HUBS ARE  GETTING  WEEK?? IT  DOES  HAPPIN  ,  I  HAVE  SOME  REAL  ZENITH  KOFFS , BUT  NO STAMPS....I  CAN  DO  A  SET OF  5  FOR  400 THATS  NEW  .....LA HARBRA  CROME  PLATING 3TRIPLE CROME....WILL TAKE  10  DAYS  TO  DO  . IF  YOU HAVE  A  CROME PLATER...YOU  CAN  SAVE  I  WANT  45  EACH....OK  KEITH
> *


ya that sounds good so all it needs it to get chromed i have a chromer here what kind are they are they the ones with screws on top or are they plain either way i`ll take em


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

nope they are the og ones


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 8 2006, 09:18 PM~4575735
> *
> *



yo. i'm after 13x7 all chrome. five of them. straight laced, which i understand are avail in both 72 and 120, but not 96, correct. pm price on straight 72's and 120's please.

i would also like the decorative hub, w chrome beauty ring, and this style of spinner ( pictures w orange chip) only chrome, what are the possibilities for chips ??

last. do you have a pic of an all chrome straight laced 120 in 13, similar to the chrome 72s pictured below ? 

thanks and sorry to be long winded, it is important to get it right when you try and build a REAL car!  

j.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jan 9 2006, 12:16 PM~4579216
> *yo. i'm after 13x7 all chrome. five of them. straight laced, which i understand are avail in both 72 and 120, but not 96(((((((((((((((((((  YES  THEY  COME  IN  96  SPOKE.THE  FOTO  YOUR  LOOKIN  AT  IS  96  WITH THE  ORANGE  CHIP)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))), correct. pm price on straight 72's and 120's please.
> 
> i would also like the decorative hub, w chrome beauty ring, and this style of spinner ( pictures w orange chip) only chrome, what are the possibilities for chips ??,,,((((((((((((((((THERES  A  FEW  CHOICES,THE  MUTI COLOR  IS  THE  BEST)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> ...


(((((((((((((((((((((((( i feel you,BUT SHIPPPED TO WHERE???


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

98281 but hold up, i'll get at you, thanks for the pm.

j.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 14 2005, 09:31 PM~4206678
> *1350 shippped  the ring will also be gold around the koffs
> *


how much for that set-up 14X7 shipped to 47802?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Any word on getting them to fit the rear of a Caddy???


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 14 2006, 04:45 PM~4619798
> *Any word on getting them to fit the rear of a Caddy???
> *



yeah will they tuck the rear of a big body


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 15 2006, 08:03 AM~4624513
> *yeah will they tuck the rear of a big body
> *


Not a big body... 79 CDV


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 15 2006, 01:01 PM~4625458
> *Not a big body...  79 CDV
> *



ok,still wanna know bout the big body too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 15 2006, 01:01 PM~4625458
> *Not a big body...  79 CDV
> *


Same offset as china wheels wont tuck, sorry.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 15 2006, 02:26 PM~4625922
> *Same offset as china wheels wont tuck, sorry.
> *


 :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 15 2006, 01:26 PM~4625922
> *Same offset as china wheels wont tuck, sorry.
> *


Then I guess Tru's are the way to go, eh? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Keith, how much for some 72 cross laced, gold hub ring, with candy orange barrel shipped to 72501. thanks.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 15 2006, 07:13 PM~4627513
> *Then I guess Tru's are the way to go, eh?    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


No Daytons, or 14x6s. No 15 inch tru's


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 15 2006, 06:45 PM~4627842
> *No Daytons, or 14x6s. No 15 inch tru's
> *


13" all golds??? :0


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jan 15 2006, 07:25 PM~4627656
> *Hey Keith, how much for some 72 cross laced, gold hub ring, with candy orange barrel shipped to 72501. thanks.
> *


baller uffin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Jan 15 2006, 08:18 PM~4628187
> *baller  uffin:
> *


shit..not after i get these.. :biggrin: be broke then


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jan 15 2006, 06:25 PM~4627656
> *Hey Keith, how much for some 72 cross laced, gold hub ring, with candy orange barrel shipped to 72501. thanks.
> *


ill pm you


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THE BEST


----------

